# Can DVD+RW be used in eMac, iMac?



## George3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Can I burn blank DVD+RWs? Are they better than DVD-RWs? Thanks!


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 19, 2011)

George3 said:


> Can I burn blank DVD+RWs? Are they better than DVD-RWs? Thanks!



I haven't tried all iMac and eMac models, but I believe some models do not support the "+" standard as I has one eMac that couldn't write to a DVD+R disc. However, I believe Apple did a pretty good job at putting top of the line DVD burners in their computers so I would say you have a fairly good chance of your computer burning a DVD+RW disc. Assuming your computer does a DVD burner in the first place....

As for the difference between DVD-R/RW and DVD+R/RW. From what I've heard over the years is that the '-' has been the industry standard type of disc over the years for DVD players and will generally run on most DVD players, but not all DVD players will run the '+'. The '+' is written differently than the '-' and is more stable than the '-', thus it is more generally used for storing files that you want to hold onto for a while. The '+' is also a bit more expensive than the '-'. If you really want to get down and dirty, the '-' can hold about 7 millions more bytes than the '+'.

Also I'm not sure what the DVD Alliance (the creators of the '+' standard) were thinking when they made their logo "DVD+RW" because it often confuses people into thinking that the disc is actually rewritable. If you want to buy DVD rewritable discs, make sure they are actually rewritable.

If you asked me, I would just stick with the '-'. They've been around forever, they're cheaper, they're more compatible with different brand players and they don't have as many problems as they used to.


----------



## George3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks. No wonder I could not find an answer by Googling the subject. Quite complex.


----------



## nealt (Mar 19, 2011)

I believe that double layer DVDs are only available as DVD+. These disks should be able to be read by any stand alone DVD players.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 19, 2011)

George3 said:


> Can I burn blank DVD+RWs? Are they better than DVD-RWs? Thanks!


The eMac is a not a computer model; it is a computer family. Some members of the family can burn either DVD+R/W or DVD-R/W; some can burn only DVD-R/W; and others cannot burn DVDs at all. Apple will not mislead you on this score. If you want to learn the answer to your question, then you may find your specific model eMac on the A History of Apple Computers website. I strongly recommend that you download and install the wonderful little application *Mactracker*. It lists every model computer, computer peripheral, and System Software/MacOS/MacOS X that Apple ever sold.

You may also check the *System Profiler* utility. It is in your _Utilities_ folder. You may access there or from the *More Info...* button in the *About This Mac* dialog box.


----------



## George3 (Mar 19, 2011)

The System Profiler for the eMac said it would write CD-R/W and DVD-/+R/W. The iMac will write all of those plus DVD+R DL.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 20, 2011)

DL = Dual-layer burner.
eMacs did not ever come with a dual-layer burner, and will have other limitations for full use when burning the various types of DVDs.
I have replaced the original Apple optical drive in a couple of dozen different eMacs. You can use most any internal replacement drive with an ATA (or PATA) interface.
I have an eMac that I have for my home Mac, with an MSI DH22AP - Dual-layer, and all that other stuff - that works for anything that I want to burn (except Blue-ray, but that's another story), picked up new at compusa for $20. It's also much faster than the original drive. It works great for importing CDs into iTunes, for example.


----------



## George3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks. How hard is it to replace the optical drive? I don't often tinker with the insides of computers.
I was intrigued by the Blu-Ray comment. Can you get Macs to read Blu-Ray? I read they need an external reader and a special program.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 20, 2011)

You are correct about blue ray, plus - I don't think the small screen is worth the effort.

The challenge to replace the optical drive in an eMac depends on which eMac you have.
If the small panel on the bottom is silver, then it's an older eMac, and a tough job. If the panel is white, it's somewhat easier.
I am inside eMacs all the time. If you don't do that sort of work, and the upgrade seems worthwhile to you, I suggest taking it to someone who knows how.


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 20, 2011)

George3 said:


> Thanks. How hard is it to replace the optical drive? I don't often tinker with the insides of computers.
> I was intrigued by the Blu-Ray comment. Can you get Macs to read Blu-Ray? I read they need an external reader and a special program.



I did the same with my eMac. I think the eMac is relatively in the medium category of how hard it is to put a new optical drive in. The case pops off, you take the shield out, take the bottom half off, remove a few more screws and your done (well that's at least what I thought of it). Just make sure you don't somehow damage the power button when you remove the case. Depending on how well you take computers apart and put them back together in working condition, it could be a challenge. However, I think that an eMac will be one of the easier macs to work on. Apple's desktop computers were also a lot easier to get inside of and fix than their current computers.

You can get a guide to take apart your eMac here.

As for a Blu-ray drive, I believe that you are unable to put one inside of your eMac, but a dual-layer DVD drive will run just fine. You can get an external Blu-ray drive if you really want one, but I'm almost 100% percent sure that an eMac is not fast enough to play HD movies if that is what you want.


----------



## George3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you. I mentioned that I also have an iMac 1.83 (GHz Intel Core Duo) and a HP monitor (HP ZR 22W). I am quite happy with the visual quality of the monitor and I have been using it as a mirror to the iMac for movies and photos. I have a Samsung Blu-Ray player that can provide the visual input to the monitor, but the monitor does not have speakers. That is why I was wondering whether it would be better to get an amplifier and speakers for the Samsung or have the whole input go through the iMac.


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 21, 2011)

George3 said:


> Thank you. I mentioned that I also have an iMac 1.83 (GHz Intel Core Duo) and a HP monitor (HP ZR 22W). I am quite happy with the visual quality of the monitor and I have been using it as a mirror to the iMac for movies and photos. I have a Samsung Blu-Ray player that can provide the visual input to the monitor, but the monitor does not have speakers. That is why I was wondering whether it would be better to get an amplifier and speakers for the Samsung or have the whole input go through the iMac.



I say, why get something that you already have? Yah it's nice to be able to use your computer to be your media center, but I think the Core Duo might choke on some HD videos. Also, I'm sure you could get a nice speaker system for the price of a Blu-ray player.


----------



## George3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, it makes sense.


----------

